# Tablesaw Kickback FYI



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

I know this is a router forum but we all probably have a table saw in our shop, so here is some info I posted on another woodworkingtalk site FYI:
Kickback, lessons learned: 
Most of you already know that a structured wood like plywood or MDF or other manufactured sheet goods "generally speaking" will not close up behind the blade, the cause of most kickbacks, because they are stable. Other "natural woods" like pine and oaks MAY close up on the kerf behind the blade and pinch and kick back. Therefore, use a splitter or riving knife which ever works or fits when ripping lumber from trees. When sawing sheet goods a spliter is not "necessary".  Just my opinion. Don't get me wrong I've had plywood kick back from operator error, but not from the above condition. I was looking at my "welders leather apron" the other day and thought what a great shop apron for table saw duty, especially ripping. It would provide more protection than cotton or poly, IF a kickback should occur. Ballistic nylon would be best, but the best policy is never stand directly behind a horse or a table saw when either is running! 
I have NO spiltter on my sheet goods saw, I may rethink that however. It's a Craftsman 
12" motorized saw, but I DO have a splitter on my 12", 5 HP Powermatic Monster, used for ripping exclusively. My first cut on that saw when it was new OOTB, was ripping a scrap of pine from a crate. (no splitter, right, you know how to rip. right?) The wood EXPLODED after it pinched the back side of the blade and shot all the way across the shop!  No blood no tears, just a whole lot more RESPECT!
I also use a zero clearance throat plate at all times. It helps resist the temptation to go down into the throat plate after a thin sliver gets stuck, while the blade is still spinning. I had a kickback a few days ago, and it actually loosened the blade off the arbor, so I quickly jammed a scrap into in it after I had turned the saw off.. WOW! That was scary.This kickback occured when ripping a narrow piece against the fence wasn't pushed completely thru and pushed down as it exited the blade...overarm dust collector in the way! No Blood, no tears, just a lesson learned. Move the dust collector out of the way, and use a downward pressure push stick or a pressure hold down roller behind the blade. When you feel a kickback is coming stand to the side and make sure NO ONE is in it's path. That's why I'm am passing on this rather wordy response. Bad advice is plentiful, Good advice...priceless. Off for now, Bill That's a little of my "experience" eh?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great post Bill and the best advice in your text is to stay out of the cutting path


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Where to stand?*

Thanks Bob, Never stand behind a running horse either! First, Safety First!
 Bill


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good post, had a kick-back a while ago that ricochet off my right forearm and beyond. Next time I was a lot more nervous and careful and will continue to be so.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Kickback revisited*

When I thought about this a little more, I realized there were two kinds of "kickback" The first is the kind you know is going to happen when you are ripping a narrow strip between the blade and fence, or when you make the final or 2nd cut on a rabbet, and the waste shoots out the front of the saw..I can live with these, 'cause I know the're coming. Its the other kind that are SCARY! The kind when the plywood rotates away from the fence because the push was not in toward the fence or the fence is just a shade inclined toward the blade, and whole piece spins off toward you at the speed of launch! We did some calculations on another post showing a kickback off a tablesaw runs about 118 MPH, and one off a router at about 60MPH based on a 1" bit. Another post had mistakenly thought the wood to be routed was placed between the bit and the router fence! YIPES!  A beginners mistake that could have been serious, but his only experience was with a tablesaw, so one could understand his reasoning. I guess we can't emphasize enough to use push sticks, hold downs and feather boards at all times.
Additionally never work late at night when fatigued, just to rush through and finish a project...even when there is money to be made. There is not enough money on this planet to restore missing fingers. There is a video on youtube.com by charles neil, who is extolling the virtues of SawStop, his own TS of choice after he nearly lost 3 fingers on his left hand. Based on what I saw in the video, that will be my next TS. Someday!Bill


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Using a riving knife or splitter is wise. However, if you're getting any kind of kickback, double check the trueness of you TS. Blade to miter slot, fence to blade. This is what causes kickback.


----------

